# Wood Magazine Height Gauge - Why the .25" standoff at the bottom?



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am reading as I drink my coffee this morning and came across this shop-made height gauge. It calls for a .25" offset between the zero-end of the ruler and the base of the gauge. Why? Wouldn't that throw the read measurement off by that same .25"?

I've obviously not had enough coffee - what am I missing?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The cursor line on the sliding clear plastic part is scribed 1/4" above the bottom of the piece… so placing the rule 1/4" above the bottom makes it read zero when flush.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## HermitStudio (Jun 25, 2015)

Damn, that was simple. I read that puppy 9 or 10 times, but my brain insisted that the measurement was from the bottom of the plex.

Thanks, Brad.


----------

